# Sportster Car Kit Question



## xcel (Sep 13, 2004)

I bought the Sportster kit that included the Acutal unit and car kit during the holiday season from Best Buy, my question is if I was to buy another car kit speratly what would I need to buy to hook it up with my radio or does it come with the fm antenna mod that allows it to play over my radio. I know the one in the bundle mentioned above came with the antenna mod but when I look on line at Bestbuy.com or Sirius.com they mention no such thing in the description of the car kit model# SP-C1. Anyone ourchase this seperatly? Please help.

Thanks in Advance


----------

